# Before and After: Critique



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

It does look like he lost weight. He also looks stressed. His lips look pulled back and his expression is almost worried. In the first picture he looks relaxed and fit.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

yes very much so. and i agree he does have that worried look on his face


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Awh poor guy, he looks about 10-12 years old in the first pic and 16-20 in the second!! :-(


----------



## SuperStarsSugar (Sep 9, 2009)

Hardly looks like the same horse. I mean, he's not in the danger zone just yet, but he could use a few pounds and it looks like he's got a lot on his mind. Anything you can do to help him out?


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

looks like he needs more topline. I personally dont think he looks too bad. A little more unkempt and bad expression though.


----------



## WelcomeStranger28 (Oct 21, 2009)

yes he looks depressed about something!!!


----------



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

SuperStarsSugar said:


> Anything you can do to help him out?


I would really love to help him out, but he is down South Ontario, and I'm in North Western Ontario. =[


Thanks everyone. I knew he didn't look like himself. He's really a happy horse.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

He has lost some weight, but he's not bad, he could gain some more though... I agree he looks kinda troubled


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow, he looks depressed both mentally and physically in the second photo... Any idea what could be wrong with him, does he have a new owner or something, more rigorous training or switching of disciplines, lose a friend? Poor guy, for such a happy horse he sure doesn't look it...


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Agreed with all of the above, he has lost weight and does not look happy or very well cared for.


----------



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks everyone!

Honeysuga: As far as I know, he is still with his old owner/my ex boss/coach. He did have a best friend, the one-eyed POA I rode named Jumpy. I do not know if he's sold or what happened to him. Those two were the best. They are boarded at lesson barns and used for lessons.

Right now, I'm trying to find out if Jumpy is still out there.


----------



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

Found a photo of the two back in 2007. Jumpy is/was his best friend.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Yes, he looks like he has anxiety....he looks stressed. His withers look really high in the second pic


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Poor guy, he is definitely a vastly different horse from the 'before' shots...


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Awww shame. The poor guy....please find out why he is like this. It is really sad to see things like this... :sad:

And just one question: Was that him in the third picture you posted? :shock:


----------



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

flamingauburnmustang said:


> And just one question: Was that him in the third picture you posted? :shock:


Yes it's him. =]

I just found out, a girl I know is riding him and he's in OK condition! Really looking good now! Also, his buddy Jumpy is with him. =] Seeing if I can get update pictures two!


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Wow! He looked awesome in that picture...

Yay! I'm glad he is going good now. Please get some pictures of him now. I want that previous image of him when he was thin out of my memory and restored with a new one. :grin:


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

what made you wonder about him? did you hear that he wasn't doing well?


----------



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

kchfuller said:


> what made you wonder about him? did you hear that he wasn't doing well?


My friend and I both wondered about him. The owner was our coach and was nothing more than mean and bossy. We just wanted to know if our favourite school horses were doing well.


----------

